# My new ride !!!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello sportspeople !

I just got home from an afternoon of running around enjoying my new ride. She's a 2003 Sonoma Crew Cab 4x4. Here are some pics :


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats a sharp looking ride you got there.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Question time !

I had a '94 Sonoma that I loved but it was a regular cab and when my son came along I had to sell it and get the Safari. Well I'm back to a Sonoma again but I really need a tonneau cover or a cap. I've had people tell me to get a cap and some tell me to get a tonneau. I'm leaning toward the hard one-piece tonneau that can be painted to match the truck. Overall I think I like the look of the color-keyed hard tonneau better than the cap. I just got back from a run to the store and saw another truck just like mine with a cap on it. It was ok but overall I don't think it looks as good as the tonneau cover. 

For those of you with pickups that have tonneau's or caps. How do you feel about your choice ? I'm just curious. I'm thinking about making a trip up north and will need to use the bed area to haul supplies and such.

Thanks in advance for any input !

I realize that with the cap I'll get extra height to haul things. But I have a trailer if I need to haul anything with height to it. I guess basically I'm probably just asking if you guys out there with the hard tonneau covers like them.....


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey John
Whatever you do, DO NOT get a soft tonnel. I had one and when ever I was away from my truck I always kept nothing in the back. I always had to throw it in the cab. Just make sure whatever you get, it is lockable. My 2 sense.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

My father-in-law just got a 3 (or 4)-section hard tonneau that is very slick. The sections are piano hinged and it opens/locks from either the front or the back so you can use it like a tool box or open the tailgate for large slide in items. It also lifts off completely by unlocking both ends. 

I like the functionality of it better than what I could find when I looked. I ended up getting the soft tonneau with the hinge. I like it more than a standard soft cover because I very rarely have to unsnap it. Sometimes wish I'd gone with a cap for security and my dogs but felt it was too limiting.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I have the four piece hinged model, as well. I like it a lot. What kept me from the one piece that raises on supports was that it looked like I could not put something in taller than the sides, and drive away. I have stopped at a garage sale, and needed to haul a large chair. I can fold my top out of the way. The one piece top doesn't raise high enough, and I doubt you could go at highway speeds with it in the open position, resting on the supports.

My $.02. Good luck with the new truck.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Get a cap.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

go with the hard shell tonneau cover do not get a cap and you can buy the tonneau cover to match you truck.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Get a cap with dark dark windows. they look really nice on those trucks.


----------



## stickandrock (Mar 10, 2002)

I have always had hard tonneau's. I'm like you if I need to haul something real big I use a trailer. You can see the pics of mine under my pictures. The one thing I like about mine is it is a 3 door design made by Mopar. Gm should have one also. The back 3/4 opens like a regular cover and the front 1/4 open gull wing style. You know how everything slides to the front of the box. The Gull wing doors allow you to access the front of the box without opening the entire back and slimb up in the box to get to the front.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I ended up buying a Century one piece fiberglass tonneau. It's painted to match the truck color. It looks SWEET ! I just love it. The height restriction really isn't a problem because I have two trailers (one 4x8 open and one 6x12 enclosed) that I can haul larger loads if I need to. The nice thing about the one piece is that it comes down just below the tailgate and therefore locks it so you can't open the gate when the cover is locked.

I LOVE MY TRUCK !


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Got aSonoma Crew back in 01 - 81,000 and still unstoppable


----------

